# Picked up Chrome Body Trim



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks nice!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cardaddy said:


> Is the one option that was not on Mama's Lil blue was the chrome body side trim. It literally had every available option except for the chrome side trim when we bought it, which was an LPO option at the time in December.
> 
> I tried to buy it from the dealership and through Chevy online and was told I could not buy it because it was LPO only... and had to be ordered with the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Looks Good!

It seems I missed your first post so Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

What do you think of the Hüper Öptik ceramic tint? I have looked into tint for some time and am not sure at this point what I am going to buy.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> It seems I missed your first post so Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> What do you think of the Hüper Öptik ceramic tint? I have looked into tint for some time and am not sure at this point what I am going to buy.


Love it!

Its lifetime warranty, very clear optically, and REALLY stops heat from getting into the vehicle. 

Have it on my Silverado too. 

OTOH It is BY FAR the most expensive tint you'll ever buy. I paid $500 for the truck and didn't do the windshield. It sits in the garage all day and night so it wasn't an issue.

The Cruze is Mama's DD and sits outside for now (because her space is taken up by our Model A).

With the windshield and sunroor it was $700.

The problem is finding a dealer that both HAS it, but more importantly KNOWS how to install it. It's much harder to work with then cheaper tint. The guy that did mine is 90 minutes or more away (depending on traffic) and I'd do it again regardless. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cardaddy said:


> Love it!
> 
> Its lifetime warranty, very clear optically, and REALLY stops heat from getting into the vehicle.
> 
> ...


How did you locate someone in the first place?


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> How did you locate someone in the first place?


Searched the manufacturer site. Then found installers that dealt with higher end film and called a few. 

This one is actually a good bit northeast of Atlanta. (Where I'm 30 minutes due south.)

Like I mentioned... Hüper Öptik isn't cheap, but it's the nicest tint I've owned thus far. (And I've had tinted windows in my vehicles since 82.) ,;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cardaddy said:


> Searched the manufacturer site. Then found installers that dealt with higher end film and called a few.
> 
> This one is actually a good bit northeast of Atlanta. (Where I'm 30 minutes due south.)
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Thanks for that! Do you have any issues with cell phone usage in the vehicle?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

$700 for tint!? WOW, does it drive for you? hahaha. Looks great though. Sharp hatch.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Sounds good, Thanks for that! Do you have any issues with cell phone usage in the vehicle?


Nope.... No issues at all.

With it being ceramic tint, rather than metallic it doesn't interfere with cell signal. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> $700 for tint!? WOW, does it drive for you? hahaha. Looks great though. Sharp hatch.


Well yeah... That's the windows, the sunroof, AND the windshield. ?

I also have Hüper Öptik in my Silverado. Gotta say that the optical clarity is second to none, and the fact that it blocks out UV rays/heat make it well worth it. 

Of course the lifetime warranty and it's a no brainier. ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cardaddy said:


> Well yeah... That's the windows, the sunroof, AND the windshield.
> 
> I also have Hüper Öptik in my Silverado. Gotta say that the optical clarity is second to none, and the fact that it blocks out UV rays/heat make it well worth it.
> 
> ...


I have heard that the ceramics, especially Hüper Öptik has a purplish tint. Is that the case and does it bother you at all?


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I have heard that the ceramics, especially Hüper Öptik has a purplish tint. Is that the case and does it bother you at all?


In my experience, DYE BASED films are the ones with purplish tint. Ceramic is a bit more reflective than dye, although not as much as metallic film(s).

FWIW... Metallic tint I'd not recommend because those are the ones that'll have rf transmission issues. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardaddy said:


> Well yeah... That's the windows, the sunroof, AND the windshield. 
> 
> I also have Hüper Öptik in my Silverado. Gotta say that the optical clarity is second to none, and the fact that it blocks out UV rays/heat make it well worth it.
> 
> ...


That warranty covers shattered windows as well? As in when you get a new window they re tint it for free, not actually replace the window too.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> That warranty covers shattered windows as well? As in when you get a new window they re tint it for free, not actually replace the window too.


Good question. 
I'd ask my local installer on that one. 

The reality of the true cost with it, (any high end film) is that the installer pays A LOT MORE for it than run of the mill film(s).

Labor is a little more, sure (because it's harder to work with). But the bulk of the cost difference is in the material. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have LLumar Ceramic on my sedan, cost $180 for mine. Not sure if the kind you have is worth the $500 more, Llumar has a lifetime warranty also, as does any other ceramic tint. (of course they did not have a sunroof to tint in my case, maybe that's why it's more expensive, LOL). But, absolutely get what you want, and it maybe that much better, just as I'm happy with the Llumar I had on my 14, and now my 16


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Im planing to do this too. Could you please tell me something about the installation? Is it a pita?


----------

